# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Material Genético  VENTA SEMILLAS DE TARA

## kamsc

Estimados amigos, actualmente dispongo de semilla de Tara para venta, así como tara en vaina, se realizan envíos a cualquier parte del país, para consultas escribir a kamscali@hotmail.com.Temas similares: SEMILLA DE TARA Compro tara en polvo Plantones de tara en Arequipa Siembra y comercialización de Tara Tara

----------


## susan788

Buenas Tardes, desearia saber si cuentan con harina de germen de tara, y mas a detalle de la semilla de tara por kilogramo. 
Para mayor informacion al correo: susan7_88@hotmail.com. 
Todo ello como parte de un proyecto de investigacion.
Estare a la espera de su respuesta.
Saludos cordiales. 
Susan ortega asencios

----------


## sagitario_15r_wpi

buenos dias maestro, una consulta a cuanto el precio de semilla de tara

----------

